# I WANT MUSCLE



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

Ho im new to using this....i was wudrin if anyone new of a way i could gradually build muscle without stumping my growth...im 14 but still quite short i think im around 4ft 10 to 5 ft i am ment to be gettin growing pills but do u think they will still work if i m doing weights.......PLZ REPLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

PLZ SUm1 HELP ME!!!! I WANT TO GET MUSCLEY AND STRONG BECAUSE I GET BULLIED BY SUM OF THE BIGGER BOYS


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate. Welcome to Muscle Chat.

What sort of training or sports do you do at the moment? If you do weights, do you do them at home or can you get to a gym?

Yes, I do think you can build muscle without stunting your natural growth and we can help you put a programme together to do just that

What do you mean by growing pills? Are they something you're getting from your doctor?

Anyway, lets get moving with your programme. Reply to my questions and once you get going, you'll get more confidence and wont get so intimidated by the bullies.

I think its great that you're taking things into your own hands and not letting the b*stards win.


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

thank you...well at the mo i do my own weights in the house this is my current work out

1.15 Reps Chest

2.15 Reps Quads

3.12 Reps Chest

4.12 Reps Quads

5.10 Reps Chest

6.10 Reps Quads

7.10 Reps R Bicep

8.10 Reps L Bicep

9.20 Shrugs

10. 10 Reps R Bicep

11. 10 Reps L Bicep

12.20 Shrugs

13.8 Reps R Bicep

14.8 Reps L Bicep

15.20 Shrugs

16.10 Reps Triceps

17.8 Reps R Bicep

18.8 Reps L Bicep

19.20 Shrugs

20.10 Reps Triceps

21.50 Sit Ups


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

i have not been doing it for long i stopped 4 a while thinking it woukd stop my growth


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

these pills are frm a doctor yes they are used to stimulate sumthin in my brain which will accelerate the process of growth


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

u still there im dieing to work sumin out so i can stand up to those d**kheads :?


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

PLZ TELL ME ANY ADVICE PLZ I GOTTA GO BUT WILL READ 2MOZ SO PLZ TELL ME UR THOUGHTS


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pasty92....

We are willing to help you but stop posting so frequently, you posting style will just put people off.

You don't want to be doing too much in the way of weights, because it will stunt your growth (so you will stay short) at such a young age.

I suggest taking up a full-body involved sports like a racquet sport (squash, tennis) and perhaps lifting weights twice a week but not too much.

These pills to make you taller might be quite serious drugs, (HGH perhaps), please tell us what they are.

Please wait for replies until you post again.

Nick


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Pasty

Tend to agree with Nick about your training. Twice or three times a week with weights is enough and don't do more than 45 minutes to an hour at a time:

Day One: Back & Biceps

Day Two: Legs & Triceps

Day Three: Chest & Shoulders

Perhaps train Monday, Wednesday and Friday and do another sport at the weekends (I agree with Nick about tennis or perhaps some form of martial art)

But also please let us know the name of these tablets you are taking

Good luck mate


----------



## pie muncher (Dec 1, 2004)

take up a martial art young un, give it 6 months word will get round, the bullies wont bother you anymore, least thats what i found


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

being muscular and strong will not stop you being bullied!

it may give you more confidence and allow you not to be worried by them.

your asking for 2 sets of advice here:

1 - advice on training and building up your body

2 - advice on stopping bullying

were all quite happy to help you with both, but its essential you can separate them and deal with them individually. squattys advice is spot on - follow it and eat some good healthy food and you will see good results.

with regard the bullying, there are many ways to deal with it.... depending on how often it happens, when it happens and who is doing the bullying...?

when i was 14 i moved from yorkshire to newcastle... initially i got a bit of stick for my accent... and after a few weeks a couple of the lads decided they wanted to try it on.. asking if i was hard... could i fight.... i wasnt interested... told them i didnt like fighting.. (although id previously done karate and boxing, and played regular rugby league.. not that youd think it to look at how skinny i was lol)... they kept on for a few weeks... trying to get me to kick off..... one day in the corridors... they were like... so what if we started on you now... i reckon we could have you etc... so i took a little run up to the lockers opposite me and smacked my head into the as hard as i could... turned to the 2 lads and told them to have a try.... strangely they just wanted to be my mate after that! - moral of the story is... bullys only bully people who they know will let them be in control.

Does anyone else have any experiences to share with pasty???.. help him realise hes not on his own.

also mate, bullying happens to people in all walks of life and at all ages too... ive seen it happen to colleagues in the work place and its not nice - even for adults!


----------



## slimjim1466867928 (Sep 14, 2006)

*pasty92*

i was small like you and didn't start my growth spurt until i was about 17. i too got bullied at school because i have tow older brothers who were in the sports team for this and that and people who didn't like them.... bullied me.

i can rememer doing rowing at school and all my friends growing taller and bigger than me and i slowly got left behind.. but i'm over it now. (bastards.)

what you've got to remember is bullies are cowards, they only pick on people they feel they can get away with it.

Then of all people - my mum - she said you've got to stand up for yourself even if it means getting hit.... if you keep taking it, they'll keep giving it... the bully must never win!!.....

personally, i'd rather go down fighting than be bullied by some coward.

...and personally i wouldn't get too wrapped up in doing weights either, there's plenty of time for that, get out and join a club and meet some new friends, there are nice people out there, even the ones you think look a bit dodgey, do something that'll help your confindence, boxings good, there's a lot more to it than just punching each other in the face. there's the fitness side - boxers are incredibly fit athletes -you'll learn how to prtect yourself and see punches coming, then there's all the punch combo's...it's just a suggestion.

everyone gets bullied, small people and big people.

the bottom line my friend.. you've got to learn to stand up for yourself, it's a lesson we have to learn......some sooner than others.

Remember bullies are cowards!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I also didn't have my growth spurt till I was late 17s ! Fortunately for me I was never bullied properly, i got quite a lot of lip from my friends though, you know the 'one in the group' that gets taken the piss out of, got me down for a bit but then I decided to stop being friends with the main guy doing it and then it all stopped. Also, I was pretty much disabled a lot of the time because I had serious troubles with my knees during my teens. However I got through it all by generally being a nice guy (i think...), oh and being a CD pirate, which meant most people had a use for me and so didn't want to be my enemy. Plus I listened to metal and lifted weights so perhaps people didn't want to mess.... I dunno.

Point is, weights aren't the answer here. Get your head down, do not be lippy back to the bullies because thats all they are after, try and find a common ground with them and dont let them see you at a weak point. I wouldnt recommend fighting them back as a group but maybe trying to take down one of the smallest ones if they get you in a situation...

Enjoy your childhood and seek advise from your teachers if things get too bad

Nick


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good advice from nick there!

if yuo want to train and enjoy it theres no reason why you shouldnt... just dont link your training with bullying mate.. its not good in the long term!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup i was bullied at school for a period-

i became bloody good at talking my way out of situations!

i reckon you should try boxing or a martial art too-

for confidence building-

bullying does happen to all types of people-short ,fat,skinny,glasses,being a ginge(well more a golden blond lol)-

there was one chap in my class who got picked on cos he was the tallest in the school.

bullies are scum!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

There's some great advice here Pasty.

My bullying story: I was bullied for about three years by the one kid and he had a few hangers on. I think I was bullied because my voice took a long time to break. As well as the name calling, there were lots of physical beating as well. It never occured to me that I could talk to a teacher or anyone in the family.

One day I was out swimming and the main bully dive bombed me.I didn't think too much about it until I noticed the water turn red and realised he'd cracked my nose. I snapped! I managed to creep up behind him and smasher an old fashioned metal clothes basket over his head and then ran like mad.I'd like to say that was the end of it but it wasn't.

But I do believe what goes around comes around and ten years later I did some temp work at the DSS. One day there was an enormous row going on at reception and I saw him for the first time in all those years. I'm not proud to admit this but I accidently lost his claim form in the bin.I knew what would happen.He turned up a couple of days later and smashed the place up and ended up getting six months inside.

Pasty, as the others have said, find a sport or activity that's going to build up your confidence and speak to someone you can trust about whats going on.

Good luck mate


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all very much i red earlier on sum1 saying about raquet sports....well i have been part of a tennis club for a while now and take part in competitions...from now on i will do my workout 3 times a week doing different parts of the body evry other day..thanks for all your comments


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

1 more thing aswell i do not take any supplements or anything like that such as protein shakes n bars n nutritional stuff ( i wudn take steriods ever btw) should i consider or will this slow down my growth even more than just doing weights...i think i shud take it easy and not have shakes but i would like an experts advise...thank you


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

shakes will do you no harm at all.. if you havent got time to eat a meal a protein shake is an excellent substitute mate... its basically a chicken breast in a drink... in strawberry choc or vanilla flavour!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squatty



> I'm not proud to admit this but I accidently lost his claim form in the bin.I knew what would happen.He turned up a couple of days later and smashed the place up and ended up getting six months inside.


 :lol: good one 8)


----------



## pasty92 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you all do u think its possible any1 could think up a good workout routine 4 me like monday back n biceps wednesday legs n triceps n friday shoulders and chest and what i shud do...Thanks 8)


----------

